

Show HN: Stanford class Jan 2012 email update - ahsanhilal

We're very excited for the forthcoming launch of Model Thinking. We're sorry not to have gotten in touch lately - we've been busy generating lots of content, and the system is working really well. Unfortunately, there are still a few administrative i's to dot and t's to cross. We're still hopeful that we'll go live very soon.<p>But since we don't have a firm timeline right now, we'd rather leave this open and get back to you with a definitive date soon (rather than just promise you a date that's far enough in the future that we can feel confident about it). We'll let you know a firm date as soon as we possibly can.<p>We realize that some of you will have made plans expecting the course to start in January, and we apologize for any difficulties that this delay may cause.<p>The good news is that the course is looking great, and we're thrilled that over 40,000 people have signed up - we can't wait for the course to start!<p>See you soon online!<p>The Model Thinking Course Staff
======
jnorthrop
I just noticed the Cryptography course, which was slated to start on the 23rd
has been pushed back as well.

<http://www.crypto-class.org/>

Edit: Coincidentally, just after writing the above, I received the same sort
of email for the Cryptography course...

------
zheng
In the email from the NLP course, they said that all classes were being pushed
back for reasons out of their control, and the delay could be anywhere from a
couple weeks to several weeks. Too bad, I really needed the class in the first
half of the semester, when I'm not already overloaded.

------
ahsanhilal
I just got an email for the Machine learning course as well. I think they are
delaying all the courses. They still are not giving an exact date for the
start of the courses, which would be nice. However, considering this stuff is
free I am pretty ok with that :)

